# VZW S3, Beanstock, and IMO non-kexec kern hardbrick?



## FlipCpt45 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmm, I thought about posting this into the individual threads, but I'll post it here to grab more attention.

Running Beanstock build 8
The Imoseyon NON-KEXEC kernel (0.4v) is the last thing I've flashed onto it.
CWM Recovery 6.xx.xx. (Whatever the recommended KEXEC enabled recovery was at the time)

Today, I was sifting through my gallery, looking at previous pictures I took. Randomly my screen went blank and I figured it was just going to restart, so I put it back into my pocket. Well, I got home and checked my phone, wondering why I haven't received any notifications.. Turns out my phone was still off, so I was like oh ok, just turn it back on. Well, simply, it just doesn't turn on anymore, it just vibrates like it's turning on and the screen blinks (backlight on then off). Same thing happens when I plug it into a charger. Plugging in the charger without a battery present makes the red led illuminate then it vibrates and SOMETIMES a battery icon with a "?" will come up.

I can't get into bootloader / download mode, recovery key presses don't work, just vibrates then turns back off. wtfux yo'









I got a "Android is updating applications" progress thing a day or two ago when I pulled it out of my pocket. Figured it was just a SOD or something and it was hot rebooting. (Didn't mean much to me, I came from a Bionic which always did it lol)

I'll try another battery to see if my battery just went kaput. But it was random, and I currently have no phone.

Please help and Thanks for looking. lol, if all fails, I guess I'll make use of insurance with a mint condition S3


----------



## FlipCpt45 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, what the? Battery died with no warning at all (no "15%, 10%, 5%). Just went dead.. I'll do a complete wipe and see if it does it again.

Sad, I even read the "VZW Hardbrick thread"

FTW for family members with the same phone.

So is my battery dead or did it just completely lose charge and my battery percentage was COMPLETELY off?

btw, the battery is charging on the other phone now









False alarm!?


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

seems like the battery died on you, happened to me once and I started worrying but I just connected the charger and it started charging so all is good. If you do this again try wiping battery stats in cwm


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> If you do this again try wiping battery stats in cwm


^^^ Won't do anything. Except remove what history you have of what your battery has been using, so if you wanted to figure out why it died, I'd recommend NOT wiping, as not wiping will not have any adverse affect and you may be able to check it (it also gets wiped automatically when the battery hits 100% saturation charge)

Anywho, the real solution is if it happens again just plug it into the wall charger and let it do its thing without messing with it lol. I find custom kernels can make devices act cranky when they get to 0% battery and cause some weird issues but generally its just resolved by plugging it in and letting it do its thing. My Nexus 7 got low on battery while plugged into a third party charger the other day and the screen started flickering with gray lines running across it - scared the bejesus out of me. Hooked up to PC couldn't get adb to recognize or fast boot and no hardware keys were working. Then I hooked it up to the OEM charger and just LET IT SIT for a good 30 minutes before trying the power button again - A-OK.


----------



## FlipCpt45 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol, man. I was kinda like.. I've never had to make a "omg help me" thread. haha, usually if my phone bricked, I knew why, and it would only happen during the flashing process / or me trying some new alpha alpha mod / rom. I haven't played with any internals, I got my taste with phone software after playing with "SEEM" edits back on the Motorola V710 & E815.


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

I had this happen I think. The other night my battery was low, maybe 16%, then the phone just shut off. Wouldn't turn back on. I connected my charger and it was able to boot up, but it wasn't charging. Said 0% and wouldn't change, so I booted to recovery and flashed a nandroid of a previous version of synergy. Then it went back to charging and everything has been fine since. It was like a corrupt battery file or something I guess. Very weird.

Sent from my Synergized vzw S3!


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

silver04v said:


> I had this happen I think. The other night my battery was low, maybe 16%, then the phone just shut off. Wouldn't turn back on. I connected my charger and it was able to boot up, but it wasn't charging. Said 0% and wouldn't change, so I booted to recovery and flashed a nandroid of a previous version of synergy. Then it went back to charging and everything has been fine since. It was like a corrupt battery file or something I guess. Very weird.
> 
> Sent from my Synergized vzw S3!


I had the same thing happen to me!

FWIW always use the OEM cable and never let your phone completely die, turn it off if you get bellow 5%. Phones do weird things when you charge with after market cables.

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> I had the same thing happen to me!
> 
> FWIW always use the OEM cable and never let your phone completely die, turn it off if you get bellow 5%. Phones do weird things when you charge with after market cables.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


never use anything but oem cable in this device. Idk what happened.

Sent from my Synergized vzw S3!


----------



## FlipCpt45 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm using an older Samsung charger & Motorola cable (pretty thick gauge wire).

The other S3, which is completely stock (no mods) is plugged into a cheap / non removable usb cable charger and it started charging the battery that came out of mine immediately.

Maybe I should just upgrade to one of those 4800Mah extended batteries.. Not really worried about the lip or extra added weight.. My Bionic had the Motorola extended and I had no problem with it.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Heres one for you all. Just got my GS3. Rooted it..bla bla..bla. Was running on stock rom of course and decided to try out one of the cm10 nightlies. Did my back up..bla bla bla and new rom would not flash. tried another and got the same thing. I was reading around and came across someone asking another guy if he had unlocked his bootloader. The guy provided the .apk to unlock bootloader so I figured Id try it. Unlocked fine. Went to Rom Manager and booted into recovery.

Thats the last time my phone has been on. I cant get to anything. I can plug it into computer and hold power, vol, home buttons down for download mode and recovery. The computer will beep like its acknowledging it but still doesn't do anything. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

jtford said:


> Heres one for you all. Just got my GS3. Rooted it..bla bla..bla. Was running on stock rom of course and decided to try out one of the cm10 nightlies. Did my back up..bla bla bla and new rom would not flash. tried another and got the same thing. I was reading around and came across someone asking another guy if he had unlocked his bootloader. The guy provided the .apk to unlock bootloader so I figured Id try it. Unlocked fine. Went to Rom Manager and booted into recovery.
> 
> Thats the last time my phone has been on. I cant get to anything. I can plug it into computer and hold power, vol, home buttons down for download mode and recovery. The computer will beep like its acknowledging it but still doesn't do anything. PLEASE HELP!


Is it a Verizon Galaxy S3? If not then it's definitely bricked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

